# "Inventos" Interesantes



## juanma

En una palabra, excelente.

YouTube - AMAZING INVENTION


Otros interesantes
YouTube - Dynamic Geomag: Gears
YouTube - Magnetic Flying Saucer


----------



## electrodan

El primero es un CGI, es muy original, pero en la practica se caerían todas las bolitas por todos lados.
El segundo no se  si también es un CGI, pero quizás si lo fuera se podría llevar a la practica
El tercero no se lo que es el trompo ni como funciona. (Por que se queda flotando así).


----------



## juanma

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> El primero es un CGI, es muy original, pero en la practica se caerían todas las bolitas por todos lados.
> El segundo no se  si también es un CGI, pero quizás si lo fuera se podría llevar a la practica
> El tercero no se lo que es el trompo ni como funciona. (Por que se queda flotando así).



El 1ero se que es por computadora, es imposible que las bolas salgan de un cono de la forma en que lo hacen. Ademas, en el remoto caso de que se haga, hacer esa melodia ya es otro tema.
El 2do cuando gira rapido no me convence del todo, pero si me parecio interesante el movimiento solo hecho por bolas magneticas.
Aparecian varios video sobre _movimiento magnetico_ por asi decirlo muy interesantes junto con ese video.


----------



## Eduardo

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> ...El tercero no se lo que es el trompo ni como funciona. (Por que se queda flotando así).


Busca en google "Levitron"


----------



## juanma

Vi varios videos en Youtube sobre antigravedad, es como una especie de fetiche de los fisicos   

YouTube - Antigravity


----------



## arubaro22

el primero: interesante, pero lejos del reino de lo posible
el segundo: algo parecido a los motores magneticos, que de diseñarlos bien opino que serian una                             fuente casi infinita de energia, mejor que el motor stirling
el ultimo: no le veo aplicacion util


----------



## Eduardo

Juanma: No mezcles. Las maquinas antigravedad y movimiento perpetuo (como esa animacion) que se ven desparramadas por internet son burdas estafas.  Este trompo es otra cosa, flota de verdad, pero por lo limitadas de las condiciones en que se produce la levitacion, solo sirve para diversion.

El fenomeno es bastante curioso porque aparentemente viola leyes del electromagnetismo.


----------



## juanma

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Juanma: No mezcles. Las maquinas antigravedad y movimiento perpetuo


Tal cual, solo que la gran mayoria de los videos en youtube esta bajo ese nombre.
Ya que esa maquina este apoyada sobre la mesa dice todo de la no-antigravedad   


			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> El fenomeno es bastante curioso porque aparentemente viola leyes del electromagnetismo



Por el hecho de levitar lo decis?
La explicacion seria algo asi: el trompo es magnetico, levita sobre otro iman y el giro le da estabilidad? Como una bicicleta, sino pedaleamos, nos caemos.
Estas cosas son las que tendrian que usar en el secundario en las practicas de fisica


----------



## Eduardo

juanma dijo:
			
		

> ...Por el hecho de levitar lo decis?
> La explicacion seria algo asi: el trompo es magnetico, levita sobre otro iman y el giro le da estabilidad? Como una bicicleta, sino pedaleamos, nos caemos.
> Estas cosas son las que tendrian que usar en el secundario en las practicas de fisica


No es tan sencillo. No es el clasico experimento de enfrentar dos imanes repeliendose y que el trompo se mantenga derecho como sobre una mesa. Si hicieras eso el trompo se iria hacia los costados igual que si lo pusieras sobre una mesa convexa.

http://centros5.pntic.mec.es/ies.victoria.kent/Rincon-C/Curiosid/Rc-16/RC-16.htm


----------



## Chico3001

El primero es una animacion por computadora creada por una empresa llamada Animusic, el software que crearon permite realizar maquinas musicales, añadir las voces y despues la computadora permite la animacion completa de una partitura dada... yo tengo los 2 dvds que han sacado hasta la fecha... la verdad te dejan con la boca abierta

http://www.animusic.com/

Aunque esa pieza es creada por computadora seria perfectamente posible realizarla para que funcione, solo que tambien seria muy complicado ajustar las piezas para que caigan donde deben caer, creo que lei en una parte que una universidad queria realizar un prototipo funcional


----------



## Guest

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> El primero es una animacion por computadora creada por una empresa llamada Animusic, el software que crearon permite realizar maquinas musicales, añadir las voces y despues la computadora permite la animacion completa de una partitura dada... yo tengo los 2 dvds que han sacado hasta la fecha... la verdad te dejan con la boca abierta
> 
> http://www.animusic.com/
> 
> Aunque esa pieza es creada por computadora seria perfectamente posible realizarla para que funcione, solo que tambien seria muy complicado ajustar las piezas para que caigan donde deben caer, creo que lei en una parte que una universidad queria realizar un prototipo funcional



Lamento desilusionarte pero no es realizable. En realidad es una animacion realizada en 3D Max con un plug in que lamento no recordar ahora (si estubiese youtube activo te lo miraba) que se encarga de modificar cualquier valor de edicion de un cuerpo en funcion a una grabacion musical, de este modo se pueden hacer extrusiones, desplazamientos, estiramientos derretimientos... y por supuesto activaciones para el Phisics Reactor.

Esa animacion es posible porque las bolas cumplen leyes fisicas, sin embargo en esa habitacion no hay aire, y las membranas de los tambores (por ejemplo) son planas (cosa imposible en la realidad), he estado viendo alguna animacion mas de esta empresa y efectivamente NO ESTAN ECHAS A MANO. Demasiado arduo es ya diseñar y construir la "maquina" como para encima añadirle animacion al ritmo, es un plugin seguro, y si, la maquina se puede fabricar en la realidad, pero en la realidad no hay un plugin que te controle impulsos fisicos a pelotas en funcion a una melodia, por tanto sera imposible hacerla funcional, al menos usando el mismo modelo que en las animaciones.

Edito que hoy si va youtube: un strech, un displace y un ripple:

YouTube - 3D's Max Interactive Animation & Sound


----------



## pabloshi

El trompo es juguete chino, no rompe ninguna ley fisica. Son imanes que se repelen.

Aca en Chile lo venden.

http://www.emeyemetoys.com/images/magicufo/TrompoLevitador.htm


----------



## chartre

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo así que tratadme con cariño, las primeras veces al menos. 




> y si, la maquina se puede fabricar en la realidad, pero en la realidad no hay un plugin que te controle impulsos fisicos a pelotas en funcion a una melodia, por tanto sera imposible hacerla funcional, al menos usando el mismo modelo que en las animaciones.[/url]




Permíteme discrepar siendo mi primera aportación. Sabiendo el tiempo de tarda cada bola en tocar el instrumento, ¿sería tan dificil programar servoválvulas de aire comprimido?
Yo sí lo veo factible. El punto mas débil serían los platillos, que si se tocan muy rápido las bolas pueden no rebotar a donde se pretende. Pero el resto es tiempo, paciencia y una habitación sin corrientes de aire.


----------



## juandavidsw

juanma dijo:


> En una palabra, excelente.
> 
> YouTube - AMAZING INVENTION
> 
> 
> Otros interesantes
> YouTube - Dynamic Geomag: Gears
> YouTube - Magnetic Flying Saucer


que cool se ven!!


----------



## harry_zerg

estan wenos
XD
podrias colocar mas


----------



## reyvilla

Fabricación de circuitos impresos con papel PCB Fácil.muy bueno lastima que no lo vendan en mi pais...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfpWsmMLJ3k&feature=related


----------



## antiworldx

Yo no uso el papel  magico, uso papel couche, ese papel brillante. Parecido para envolver regalos.

El procedimiento es exactamente el mismo, con la diferencia que hay que raspar con cuidado con el dedo para ir despedazando el papel hasta dejar nomas el tonner adherido en la placa.
cuando la transferencia es exitosa, y el papel no es corriente, queda incluso un poco de papel en el tonner, dejandolo blancusco, eso indica que el tonner quedo perfectamente adherido, y despues, a quemar!...
Si no es para tanto...


----------



## armandolopezmx

antiworldx dijo:


> Yo no uso el papel magico, uso papel couche, ese papel brillante. Parecido para envolver regalos.
> 
> El procedimiento es exactamente el mismo, con la diferencia que hay que raspar con cuidado con el dedo para ir despedazando el papel hasta dejar nomas el tonner adherido en la placa.
> cuando la transferencia es exitosa, y el papel no es corriente, queda incluso un poco de papel en el tonner, dejandolo blancusco, eso indica que el tonner quedo perfectamente adherido, y despues, a quemar!...
> Si no es para tanto...


 

OPINO exactamente lo mismo... solo que yo aprovecho algunos folletos o revistas.. que es el mismo tipo de papel de que habla antiworld,, es de este tipo de papel que pareciera como si tuviera una capa plastica... encerada...   no importa que sea de una revista  y que tenga dibujitos y letras...   se sorprenderan de lo bien que sale la transferencia... (de preferencia hawy que usar cinta adhesiva del extremo que se doblo para evitar al maximo que se mueva el papel) .  yo uso la plancha al maximo de caliente y vapor durante unos 2 minutos... posteriormente lo dejo remojando como 10 minutos y con cuidado, lo voy raspando con un cepillo de dientes. o con el dedo...    si se quieren evitar usar barniz,  pues solamente raspen con un desarmador plano, la parte donde va a ir la soldao el elementos, y el toner le sirve como proteccion  ala pista de cobre pare evitar que se oxide..  (no se ve tan feo)


----------



## reyvilla

gracias por las criticas de verdad me sirvieron mucho para deterinar el camino ha seguir con respecto a la realizacion de pcb, yo por mi parte estoy usando papel glasse el cual es el mismo con que hacen las revistas y es muy economico, he realizado algunas pruebas cambiando la composicion del papel y he logrado hacer un papel muy parecido al magico papel que coloque en el video. El asunto fue que una noche me puse a inventar un poco como el niño dexter y sus locuras y aplicando unas sustancias antiaderente al papel logre que despues del planchado al sumergirlo el agua tibia sin la necesidad si quiera de moverlo el papel se removia solo como por arte de magia y no mas use dos gotas de la sustancia. Claro esta no fue facil lograr la formula completa pero si la satifacion al realizar un pcb perfecto, incluso lo probe con la linea mas delgada que da el programa are proteus que es la T8. Cuando tenga el material completo subo un pequeño tutorial para compartirlo con ustedes...saludos


----------



## antiworldx

matanga dijo la changa!
espero con ansia esa contribucion... seras el master del PCB!!!


----------



## mixato

pabloshi dijo:


> El trompo es juguete chino, no rompe ninguna ley fisica. Son imanes que se repelen.
> 
> Aca en Chile lo venden.
> 
> http://www.emeyemetoys.com/images/magicufo/TrompoLevitador.htm



Es verdad, yo también lo vi en vivo y en directo, no es más que un iman en el trompo y unos cuantos en la base, para que eso funcione tenés que estar como media hora nivelando la base, porque donde se fué un poco de nivel el trompo se desestabiliza y se va para un costado, son juguetes chinos no es nada del otro mundo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Bueno yo estoy esperando el anti suegras. 

Por el momento es lo que hya, cosa eh loco...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwyMuwNYKvI&feature=related


----------



## Nepper

No te puedo CREER!!! 
Por Fin armas para el bien de la humanidad!!!!

En cuanto al PCB, yo hago exactamente lo mismo que todos pero con "PAPEL SATINADO NO ENGLOSADO", no es ni mas ni menos que lo que dijeron ustedes... el papel especial para imprimir fotos o algo así...

Con respecto al invento musical 3D, ya lo vi en otro post, el de "el invento de la sociedad" pero cuando lo busqué no lo encontré, ahí estaba el "Radiocube" XD

El engranage magnético es perfectamente posible, ¿por que no? la fuerza es generada por magnetos y no por contacto físico... simple...

y el del trompo.... La antigravedad es ¿Una fuerza opuesta a la gravedad o una porción de espacio sin gravedad?, porque si es lo segundo, el trompo no es antigravitacional, solo utiliza fuerza magnética... entonces ¿el avion funciona por antigravedad? ¿el helicoptero?, claro, en esos es facil decir que no es antigravedad porque se vé claramente donde se ejerce la fuerza opuesta....

PD: el invento en 3D, lo sigo viendo y me sigue fascinando, por mas que sea mentira XD


----------



## bebeto

Acá hay algo que no tiene otro fin que la diversión y el reto de lograrlo:
http://www.tu.tv/videos/ghjghj


----------



## g.corallo

bebeto dijo:


> Acá hay algo que no tiene otro fin que la diversión y el reto de lograrlo:
> http://www.tu.tv/videos/ghjghj




eso es una maquina goldbert mas espesifico:Rube Goldberg


----------



## M.a.R.c.K

muy buenos videos de lo mejor


----------



## Nepper

che, si van a inventar algo, aganló bien, esto lo hice yo solo con una  ati raedon y un PIC 16f86, 3 infladores de rueda de bicicleta, 100  metros de caño PVC y 2 cafés. La versión al principio del post utilizaba una Geforce y 1 inflador, por eso se veía mal y se cortaba antes de tiempo... miren cómo quedó...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjBDfZZQz54

Esto lo hise como proyecto en la secundaria, como era escuela religiosa  le actualizamos el clavicornio a la capilla, solamente usamos un PLC  logo, 2 máquinas de escribir y 2 robots ABB que le robamos a la fabrica  de alado...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgE0m5C5PCc&feature=channel


----------



## Nepper

Esta es una cajita de musica perfecta para apoyo de una banda
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/680603/animusic_1_04_drum_machine/


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Perfecto para reemplazar por lo menos al baterista de una banda de rock industrial. ¿O no Tacatomon?

Saludos.


----------



## jhefren

juandavidsw dijo:


> que cool se ven!!


estas son animacione por computadoras usado aplicaciones con VUE u otra por el estilo


----------



## Tacatomon

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Perfecto para reemplazar por lo menos al baterista de una banda de rock industrial. ¿O no Tacatomon?
> 
> Saludos.



Sin duda un gran descanso para Ilan en una buena gira .  
Mira que al principio comienza como en aquellos 89`s cuando su disco Pretty Hate Machine sonando Head Like A Hole 

Excelente 

Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandob

reyvilla dijo:


> gracias por las criticas de verdad me sirvieron mucho para deterinar el camino ha seguir con respecto a la realizacion de pcb, yo por mi parte estoy usando papel glasse el cual es el mismo con que hacen las revistas y es muy economico, he realizado algunas pruebas cambiando la composicion del papel y he logrado hacer un papel muy parecido al magico papel que coloque en el video. El asunto fue que una noche me puse a inventar un poco *como el niño dexter y sus locuras* y aplicando unas sustancias antiaderente al papel logre que despues del planchado al sumergirlo el agua tibia sin la necesidad si quiera de moverlo el papel se removia solo como por arte de magia y no mas use dos gotas de la sustancia. Claro esta no fue facil lograr la formula completa pero si la satifacion al realizar un pcb perfecto, incluso lo probe con la linea mas delgada que da el programa are proteus que es la T8. Cuando tenga el material completo subo un pequeño tutorial para compartirlo con ustedes...saludos


 
ojo con lo que haces, el niño dexter crecio y se convirtio en un asesino serial pseudo simpatico  !!!!!

lo de las placas me asombra, hace rato que no hago.
pero pueden lograr que el acido deje bien a esas pistas super finitas ?????? 
eso me asombra .

lo de el trompito quiesiera verlo aca, NADA viola las leyes, a lo mucho no lo comprendemos aun se dice.

lo del laser contra lso mosquitos primero pense:
por fin !!
luego : que bolu.. semejante desarrollo para eso, no lo venderan.
y solo 0,0025 mseg. despues me di cuenta de que no tienen un pelo de tontos.
solo estan mostrando PRESICION para un sistema para apuntar y seguir objetivos.
da la impresion que los militares tienen $$$ siempre :enfadado:


----------



## reyvilla

hola fernandob, con respecto a tu comentario me parece que eres una persona muy buena para criticar, lo malo es que tu critica no me parece muy constructiva mas bien me parece destructiva y me parece una falta de respeto, no solo a mi si no también a los compañeros del todo el foro ya que hasta el momento la idea del foro es compartir de manera amigable ciertas ideas, vivencias, etc. Para realizar un análisis, critica en funcion a mejorar que puede ser en forma de consejo, lo menos que esperaba es una posicion de parte de alguien del foro de forma tal que me lleguen a llamar "un asesino serial pseudo simpatico" , 
directa o indirectamente es un comentario del cual no estoy de acuerdo, me haces ver que no eres mas que un burlista. Pienso que todo somos humanos y cometemos errores y esta en nosotros retraernos y corregirlos, por si tuve un mal ejemplo con lo del comentario de dexter pues mis disculpas al foro solo era un comentario de forma cómica de como fueron realizaron las pruebas y experimentos de forma casera.

PD: Pienso debemos ser un poco mas objetivos a la hora de comentar o realizar una critica, ya que no todos en el foros somos genios como el sr. fernandob, ni tenemos el mismo conocimiento, y esto se debe primero que somos de diferentes culturas, costumbres, nivel académico y clase social por lo cual me parece debemos tener un poco mas de sensibilidad y objetividad a la hora de dirigirnos entre nosotros. Saludos...


----------



## fernandob

no papa , pone el freno , eso aca se llama "cola de paja" .
nadie te esta atacando ni nada.

mira con lupa :



fernandob dijo:


> ojo con lo que haces, el niño dexter crecio y se convirtio en un asesino serial pseudo simpatico !!!!!
> 
> fue una broma, pense en el dexter dibujito y ahora el nuevo de carne (que le gusta la carne ) .................................................................. como tantas veces digo NO TE CONOZCO !!!!!!!! como te voy a juzgar ??
> 
> lo de las placas me asombra, hace rato que no hago.
> pero pueden lograr que el acido deje bien a esas pistas super finitas ??????
> eso me asombra .
> 
> esto te parece critica a tu trabajo ??
> 
> lo de el trompito quiesiera verlo aca, NADA viola las leyes, a lo mucho no lo comprendemos aun se dice.
> 
> si, me encantaria verlo en mi pais, no se ve , y me parece muy interesante , vi el video .
> 
> lo del laser contra lso mosquitos primero pense:
> por fin !!
> luego : que bolu.. semejante desarrollo para eso, no lo venderan.
> y solo 0,0025 mseg. despues me di cuenta de que no tienen un pelo de tontos.
> solo estan mostrando PRESICION para un sistema para apuntar y seguir objetivos.
> da la impresion que los militares tienen $$$ siempre :enfadado:
> mantengo que quienes desarrollaron eso lo hicieron pensando en algo mas que lso mosquitos, es un desarrollo muy poderoso, alguien cree que sera solo par amatar mosquitos ???


 
tomate un uvasal che , nadie te esta atacando ni criticando , antes de tirar piedras tomate un uvasal .


----------



## reyvilla

En tu país mi amigo, algo muy distinto al mio, solo pido respeto a la hora de criticar o realizar comentarios, ya que no todos hablamos ni al mismo ritmo ni en el mismo tono, aquí en mi país entre colegas no solemos dar ese tipo de critica o broma como tu lo llamas, a menos que sea para molestar, y yo que sepa ni he jugado metra contigo y mucho menos voy criticando a las personas con un lenguaje que solo conozco yo y menos sin saber como lo van a tomar los demás...Si era broma que bueno que lo hayas tomado así pero yo no tengo por que sonreír ni tomármelo a tu manera. El punto es que no creo ser el único que le pareció burlista tu critica y como dije hay que saber decir las cosas antes de tener malos entendidos, hay otras maneras. Y no me tengo que tomar un uvasal que no se que es, tu tienes que mejorar la forma en como te comunicas con los demás, por simple ética profesional si es que la tienes. Saludos


----------



## fernandob

bueno, si te lo seguis tomando asi, vale.
disculpa , por lo que hayas creido que te hice.

ya te puse bien claro en la respuesta anterior las cosas, pero como vos bien decis : hay gente de distintas naciones y culturas y a veces se me olvida.

sigo sin ver en lo mas minimo ofensa mia hacia ti, por eso desgloce cada parte de lo que habia escrito.

pero de neuvo repito , si en alguna parte ves que corresponden unas disculpas:

te las doy.

saludos


----------



## celica

el motor magnetico alias de perendev .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFGiWiXMHn0


----------



## Eduardo

Por que estará cortado el video entre los cuadros 1543 y 1544? 
Será porque se veía la sombra de alguien sacando cosas atrás?


----------



## celica

bueno no me fijo a eso jejejej , pero si se que funciona , el caso el magnetismo es todavía muy potente , pero nadie sabe lo utiliza por hacer electricidad ...
aquí mas información  sur este motor con mismo principio ....  
http://www.perendev-power.com/
http://www.motormagnetico.org/2008/11/21/replica-de-motor-perendev-por-bedini/
estoy seguro que es el invento de ahora por preservar la planeta ...

mas informacions sobre energía en *******


----------



## Nepper

para... para... para...
¿me estás j***endo?
este motor funciona sin combustible, ni energía externa?????
solamente con un empujoncito y ya se la banca??? no encontré información sobre que potencia entrega... pero es muy interesante... supongo que debe tener muy poco torque...


----------



## celica

yo creo que el caso de desmultiplicar la velocidad de rotación se puede hacer un motor muy potente  ... 
después las ideas vienen y se van , hay que lo decir a todos ... así hacer nuestra propia energía
por no destruir la planeta , que todavía le queda mucha cosas buenas  
saludos


----------



## Nepper

> yo creo que el caso de *desmultiplicar* la velocidad de rotación se puede  *hacer* un motor muy potente  ...


 ??????????????
¿que querés decir?



> después las ideas vienen y se van , *hay que lo decir a todos* ...


Disculpame, pero no entiendo lo que escribiste...


----------



## Eduardo

celica dijo:


> yo creo que el caso de desmultiplicar la velocidad de rotación se puede hacer un motor muy potente  ...


   
Que tal aprender *apenas* un poco de mecánica básica antes de seguir escribiendo absurdos y posteando fraudes ?


----------



## celica

bueno lo siento pero estoy francesa , y todavía no puedo me exprimir como yo quiero aquí dejo este link sobre los principios de torque  . 
mucha gracias

http://www.urrea.com/urrea/HerramientasTorque_Acerca.asp
voila



Nepper dijo:


> ??????????????
> ¿que querés decir?
> 
> 
> Disculpame, pero no entiendo lo que escribiste...



bueno si mucho de nosotros tratan de hacer este invento seria bueno ... 
il faut  le fabriquer , ou du - essayer .


----------



## Eduardo

celica dijo:


> bueno lo siento pero estoy francesa , y todavía no puedo me exprimir como yo quiero aquí dejo este link sobre los principios de torque  .


Ahora buscá otro link sobre *potencia* y analizá que pasa con el torque y con la potencia de salida según se multiplique o desmultiplique la velocidad del eje.


----------



## celica

mucha rabia ? porque ... 
bueno aquí esta tu link sobre los engranajes .
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engranaje


----------



## Eduardo

Te la hago mas corta:
 Después de una reducción con engranajes o poleas, la potencia en el eje aumenta, disminuye o se mantiene constante?


----------



## Nepper

ha!!! me hisiste entender por que los reductores y motoreductores XD... grande eduardo... si es como en los transformadores, (que es lo más seguro) la potencia se mantiene. espero que sea así, sino tendré que estudiarlo y no quiero XD



			
				celica dijo:
			
		

> bueno si mucho de nosotros tratan de hacer este invento seria bueno ...
> il faut  le fabriquer , ou du - essayer .


entonces, ¿sos frances y aún no dominas el español???
Powered by gogle XD "Donc vous n'êtes pas maîtrisé le français et l'espagnol?"


----------



## Eduardo

Nepper dijo:


> ... si es como en los transformadores, (que es lo más seguro) la potencia se mantiene. espero que sea así,...


Si señor.  
Incluso es mejor que en los transformadores porque comparativamente las pérdidas son menores.

Siendo mas precisos, la potencia será "ligeramente" menor, porque por bajo y despreciable que sea, siempre habrá pérdidas por rozamiento y rigidez de las correas.
Pero en la práctica, como se deben usar engranajes y correas decentes, se asume un rendimiento 100%. es decir la potencia que entrega el motor es la misma que sale del reductor.


Para Celica: La potencia en el eje del motor es *P = Torque*Velocidad_angular* , por lo tanto si bajas *mucho* la velocidad con engranajes, a la salida *vas a tener un torque muy alto*. *Pero el producto Torque*Velocidad_angular* se mantendrá constante --> La potencia sigue siendo la misma.


----------



## fernandob

asi de ignorante, suponiendo que , como el tren ese que levita uno logra anular el rozamiento o sea volverlo cero y que la rueda gire sin parar , el tema es como lograr que :
al ponerle una carga que lo frena (ahi comienza el trabajo util si no me equivoco ) siga al cosa girando .

yo, de verdad , hay una cosa que pense hace mucho y para mi es como la solucion a todas mis dudas, el descubridor de trampa:

universidades hay en vuestro pais ?? 
cuantas ??
escuelas tecnicas secundarias ?? de nivel medio o como las llamen en su pais??
cuantas ???

pues bien, en el mundo hay muchos paises asi que calculen cuantas escuelas y universidades hay .

aqui ya disponemos de un monton de sitios absolutamente incorruptibles , ya qu eno van a estar todos arreglados para apañar la mentira.
algunos en algun momento si ven un experimento en la web habran realizado alguna primera prueba.

es mas, si yo soy el inventor , y miren que no soy muy inteligente comercialmente NO PONDRIA UN VIDEITO EN LA WEB.
por que por desgracia la web ya se convirtio en un gran prostibulo, en una torre de babel donde se mezcla la verdad y la mentira, cualquiera sabe trucar un video y asi esta la web llena de todo eso.
pues bien , una persona un poco seria va a una o varias universidades con su proyecto y lo plantea alli , ahi si , si quiere se manda el video y ya con el respaldo de un lugar creible puede ser .

pero estos videos asi.
ya star wars era creible con un poquito de inocencia.


----------



## asherar

fernandob dijo:


> ...
> pues bien , una persona un poco seria va a una o varias universidades con su proyecto y lo plantea alli , ahi si , si quiere se manda el video y ya con el respaldo de un lugar creible puede ser ...



Si vas a la universidad no te olvides de llevar un tarrito de vaselina. 
Es para vos.   (ironía)

 Me gustaba más la otra idea, ...


----------



## fernandob

si.............lo se.........pero ...que otra ??
ademas , no quiero que se me hagan socios ni nada , solo que , como buenos cientificos me demuestren si viola o no sus leyes.

ven ??
no hay casi un lugar en este mundo (donde haya humanos) que no se quieran aprovechar si ven que tenes algo valioso .

me olvidaba, : encima........no dudo que mas  de uno tratara de forrearte.
por eso uno debe ir con algo armado:
tu maquina , la colocas , en un salon y la dejas andando , dias y dias, sin enchufes, sin pilas , sin nafta.
y que expliquen como funciona.


----------



## asherar

_ESTA_ .............. y _ESTA (cerca del final)_ ... es casi una obsesión !


----------



## Tacatomon

Claro!!! Aún estoy a tiempo!!!!

Gineco, Allá Voy!!!!


----------



## Eduardo

fernandob dijo:


> si.............lo se.........pero ...que otra ??
> ademas , no quiero que se me hagan socios ni nada , solo que , como buenos cientificos me demuestren si viola o no sus leyes.


Es que esas leyes, además de tener todas mas de 150 años, nadie ha observado hasta el momento violaciones. 

Es como que alguien afirmara que se tira de un avión sin paracaídas y no le pasa nada, trayendo como prueba un video en baja resolución y con sospechosos encuadres y movimientos de cámara.
Creo que no tiene sentido ponerse a explicar, mejor que se tire de vuelta con un escribano (así se matan los dos ) y haga un video como la gente.



> ven ??
> no hay casi un lugar en este mundo (donde haya humanos) que no se quieran aprovechar si ven que tenes algo valioso .


Pero acá el tipo está dando en leasing la versión de 300kW en 45800 euros y lo único que muestra es un dibujo (ni video ni nada). 



> me olvidaba, : encima........no dudo que mas  de uno tratara de forrearte.
> por eso uno debe ir con algo armado:
> tu maquina , la colocas , en un salon y la dejas andando , dias y dias, sin enchufes, sin pilas , sin nafta.
> y que expliquen como funciona.


Justamente... Si la máquina funcionara sería muy sencillo llenarte de guita (un Nobel de física para empezar), porque "demos" impactantes tendrías de sobra.
Sin ir mas lejos, el del video afirma que eso entrega 9kW. Ya es mas que una motito --> Por que no le puso unas ruedas y se filmó paseando en lugar de hacerlo girar en vacío? ? ?


----------



## Dano

Son reincidente con la energía gratis che,...

Para los que todabia viven con que cambiaremos el planeta con un nuevo ultra super motor que genera 125kmpgRPM y unos 999999999999GGG de potencia con un imán casero, por favor agarren un libro antes de que las leyes de la termodinámica se vallan suicidando una a una...

S2


----------



## German Volpe

Dano dijo:


> Son reincidente con la energía gratis che,...
> 
> Para los que todabia viven con que cambiaremos el planeta con un nuevo ultra super motor que genera 125kmpgRPM y unos 999999999999GGG de potencia con un imán casero, por favor agarren un libro antes de que las leyes de la termodinámica se vallan suicidando una a una...
> 
> S2


 


si no me equivoco esa ley es la que habla de que no existe el movimiento perpetuo o algo asi

aa por cierto. yo habia inventado eso del motor magnetico, pero despues me di cuenta que ya lo habian inventado antes que yo y no funcionaba 
jajaj saludos


----------



## Nepper

Miren lo que encontré, es por esto que yo decía que tenía poco torque...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foP-SYEYGTA

Lo saqué de acá, http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:Perendev_Power_Developments_Pty_(Ltd


----------



## Tacatomon

De que parece que gira, gira...
Pero de que con su energía se pueda hacer algo... Ahí si ya no creo...


----------



## fernandob

igual les cuento ..que es .medio al pedo.

se ganaria un poco y se harian famosos si descubren al go que haga un motor sin usar combustible, pero ........
hay algo que me di cuenta hace rato que es ......raro,huele a podrido:
es politica.

miren, vamos a gigante y luego a chico:

supongamso que hacemso una maquina que (creo que ya escribi esto) hace mover a un eje con 200 Toneladas de fuerza y el unico combustible que usa es una manzana por mes.
mueve el eje de unaturbina de la represa de itaipu.
con una manzana por mes.

una joya , no ?? 
pues bien, no tendremsoigual energia gratis.
para anda .

la turbina la necesitamos igual, la infraestructura igual, las lineas de alta tension igual.
nos ahorramos si la represa. eso si .

hoy, yo pago 15 dolares por bimestre de luz en casa , no es algo caro.
estoy seguro que si mañana la fuente de energia es una manzana pagare lo mismo , por que es , no solo un tema de estructuras y mantenimiento , tambien es politica y corrupcion.

eso si ,me diran que se podran hacer fuentes d eenergia donde hoy no , como ser en desiertos y lugares lejanos.
si.
vale.
mas humanos en el mundo , mas desechos provocados por las ciudades.
mas y mas.

al final .........es inutil.

hoy dia la energia es gratis si no robasen y si se trabajase bien .
hoy dia no se contaminaria si no fuese prioridad el $$ .

es inutil, por eso yo tire mis planos de la maquina que funciona con una manzana, y estoy seguro que funcionaria, por que ya antes hice otra que andaba ok y era ecologica con una zanahoria, le smadno la foto de las pruebas :


----------



## Nepper

XD
Que visión del mundo, si la turbina se alimenta con una manzana, y no necesitamos represas, entonces hacé una chiquitita para mi casa y no garpo nada en infraestructura, además vendría joya para viajes espaciales... pero igual, si el negocio no es la electricidad, lo sería, por ejemplo, la potabilidad del agua... entonces, si en el futuro hacemos electricidad con manzanas, el litro de agua te sale 100$...

Obiamente, un descubrimiento debe complir la regla de "utilidad", pero se debe hacer conocido, es ahí donde entra nuestra voluntad.
Tenemos el claro ejemplo de Tesla con su AC... fué de suerte que logró implementarla por tener a un Edison ambisioso...
Lo que sí... si querés $$ por hacer un invento, es tu problema, vos consideras que tu trabajo es la "Invensión", por lo que si no te dan $$ al haber diseñado algo, entonces estarás en problemas.
Si lo que querés es inventar, sin importar cuando se implemente, eso es otro tema... y verás a las personas felices con su energía, y vos dirás, yo inventé el Manzanergy... ya tendrás los derechos con tu nombre... y podrás hacerle juicio a las grandes empresas con la mente limpia y sin problemas... Si la empresa viene, y lo hace con pepinos, no tendría que molestarte, ya que vos sos el precursor... si la empresa lo hace con pepinos, y vos aún no implementaste el de manzanas y te c**an el negocio... bueno... habrá que cambiar de estrategia.... ¿maxwell, todo lo que hiso, lo hizo por el dinero? Tesla? Pitagoras? Volta? Otto? Carneau (carnot)? Einstein?

Ahora, los que inventaron cosas para la sociedad... como goodyear con sus neumáticos, edison con el cine, este flaco con el televisor, el celular, etc... ellos si pensaban en comerciar, y pensaban en la "Sociedad" no en la "Humanidad"... no pensaban en el progreso tecnológico... solamente utilizaban el progreso tecnológico para crear necesidades....

El celular no es ningún avance científico, como dicen muchos libros, aún se utiliza el mismo sistema que reprodujo Herz cuando se comprobó por primera vez las ondas electromagnéticas...


----------



## celica

Hola a todos, el hecho de enviar un video ha causado mucha polémica y no me explico el porqué. Tampoco como se mantienen en una postura cerrada y destructiva sin antes ni siquiera valorar otras propuestas. Ustedes tienen un punto partidista tan firme que atufa a fascismo.
Como usted bién sabrá, el propósito de los foros no es otro que publicar y compartir ideas e información. Yo simplemente pretendía enviar un video de un motor magnético alias "perendev" ya que no he visto ninguno parecido por el foro, (como Bedini por citar a otro) y debatirlo y valorarlo con ustedes, pero ya veo que su interés no es compartir sino pelear y perder el tiempo.

Seguramente esto es simplemente por culpa de la rivalidad de los Argentinos hacia Chilenos y viceversa. Yo soy Francés y no tengo ningún problema con ninguna nacionalidad en particular y creo que en ningun momento he faltado el respeto a nadie, aunque porsupuesto mis expresiones a veces sean difíciles de entender, pues hace poco que utilizo la lengua de Cervantes. Señores, recuerden que para que un foro sea realmente bueno, aparte de buén contenido y valores, debe primar el respeto, y aunque con muy buén contenido por parte de algunos usuarios, el respeto y la acojida en éste foro brillan por su ausencia.
En resumen, creo que la libertad de expresión de este foro es deprimente...

"El progreso se crea con mentes abiertas, aunque injustamente los tradicionalistas cerrados disfruten de él"

Ralph


----------



## Cacho

El motor Bedini (y algunos injertos más) ya han pasado por el foro en algún momento y siempre caen en el mismo agujero: Violan las leyes de la Termodinámica.

Dicen hacer cosas imposibles, y son imposibles en Chile, Argentina o Francia. No es una cuestión idiomática sino física. Eso es lo que están diciendo y repitiendo.

Ya que trabajás con motores, supongamos que alguien te dice que diseñó un motor de ciclo Otto, de 500cc de cilindrada, con un turbo y un intercooler que con apenas 10cc de gasolina proporciona 150HP constantes y funciona durante 6 horas seguidas a 5500RPM. Su prueba es un video en YouTube que el mismo autor filmó y subió.
Si fuera cierto sería increíble. Si no, es sólo imposible de creer.

Saludos


----------



## Nepper

celica dijo:
			
		

> lengua de Cervantes


 wow! no sabía que los europeos llamaban así al español!!! me resulta extraño... pero interesante...



			
				celica dijo:
			
		

> Señores, recuerden que para que un foro sea realmente bueno, aparte de  buén contenido y valores, debe primar el respeto, y aunque con muy buén  contenido por parte de algunos usuarios, el respeto y la acojida en éste  foro brillan por su ausencia.


 No te niego nada, ni me opongo, solamente recorré un poco mas el foro y encontrarás todo lo que mencionas...



			
				celica dijo:
			
		

> En resumen, creo que la libertad de expresión de este foro es  deprimente...


 por lógica, si estoy de acuerdo contigo, entonces mis palabras no sirven...



			
				celica dijo:
			
		

> "El progreso se crea con mentes abiertas, aunque injustamente los  tradicionalistas cerrados disfruten de él"


 Totalmente de acuerdo!!! 
Pero no confundir "Mente abierta" con "Creer la primer estupidez que te dicen"

(experiencia propia) Se da el caso de de un Heroe nacional: San Martín
Una compañera del trabajo me contaba que su profesora de Historia le abrió la cabeza, le dijo toda la verdad de San Martín, que consistía en que era un interezado en el dinero y la fama. Y ella (mi compañera) decía que eso era verdad porque todas las personas solo se valen del dinero... desde esa vez que dejó de ser un heroe para ella.
Esa persona, de "mente abierta", NO aceptaba que yo no crea en dios, que yo no tenga novia, que que me quede 5 hs jugando a la computadora...

Pero yo, una persona considerada "mente cerrada" le permitía hablar de dios, y jamás cuestioné su pensamiento, solamente le exponía mis idéas....

Yo leí en un blog que esa máquina (perendev) no se puso en práctica porque dicen que al creador lo amenazaron de muerte y/o las empresas lo precionaron para que lo oculte por un tiempo... 
No quería decir eso antes, porque ALIMENTARÍA el pensamiento fuerte de que las multinacionales controlan el mundo... eso ya lo sé, y no quiero debatirlo porque estoy podrido de escucharlo...

Pero debatir la parte física si me interesa, porque eso SI es útil... 

Por las dudas.... Esa es mi opinion y no quiero ofender a nadie..


----------



## fernandob

celica dijo:


> Hola a todos, el hecho de enviar un video ha causado mucha polémica y no me explico el porqué. Tampoco como se mantienen en una postura cerrada y destructiva sin antes ni siquiera valorar otras propuestas. Ustedes tienen un punto partidista tan firme que atufa a fascismo.
> Como usted bién sabrá, el propósito de los foros no es otro que publicar y compartir ideas e información. Yo simplemente pretendía enviar un video de un motor magnético alias "perendev" ya que no he visto ninguno parecido por el foro, (como Bedini por citar a otro) y debatirlo y valorarlo con ustedes, pero ya veo que su interés no es compartir sino pelear y perder el tiempo.
> 
> Seguramente esto es simplemente por culpa de la rivalidad de los Argentinos hacia Chilenos y viceversa. Yo soy Francés y no tengo ningún problema con ninguna nacionalidad en particular y creo que en ningun momento he faltado el respeto a nadie, aunque porsupuesto mis expresiones a veces sean difíciles de entender, pues hace poco que utilizo la lengua de Cervantes. Señores, recuerden que para que un foro sea realmente bueno, aparte de buén contenido y valores, debe primar el respeto, y aunque con muy buén contenido por parte de algunos usuarios, el respeto y la acojida en éste foro brillan por su ausencia.
> En resumen, creo que la libertad de expresión de este foro es deprimente...
> 
> "El progreso se crea con mentes abiertas, aunque injustamente los tradicionalistas cerrados disfruten de él"
> 
> Ralph


 
*TODO EN UNO :*

1 --............................................ .
2-- pone cualquier cosa y se ofende si no le dan la razon.
3 -- invoca a el respeto , culpa a la rivalidad (supuesta por que no es tan asi, hay mas cosas de union que de rivalidad entre argentina y chile ) , hay a D
4 -- se quiere ir de un portazo (y nosotros somos los maleducados.

no dejo de usar la plaabra "compartir", falto altruismo y informacion free 

mira supuesto celica yo te mandare si queres un video de avatar y te paso las coordenadas universales donde esta ubiucado ., por si queres comprar un pasaje, este video esta mas "real" que el tuyo.

y para terminar  no importa que vengas tu o quien sea con un video a este u otro foro,nadie te aplaudira ni dira "huu.. que genia con este video" , acaso crees que si eso fuese real no habria salido publicado en todos lados ??
crees que no hay miles y miles de ingenieros que se darian cuenta, inversores que lo fabricarian ??

por que debemos todos ir tras tu inocencia o error de creer eso ???
por que te enojas si te dicen que no es real ??
das por mas fiel a un video de youtube que a todas las clases de fisica de todos lso colegios.

te responden uun poco en broma y otro poco burlandose,pero no es hacia ti necesariamente , cuando alguien pone un tema en el foro es como que tira la pelota en el medio de la cancha , PARA QUE JUGUEMOS TODOS.
yo he abierto temas que luego terminaron en cualquier otro lado, y no dije nada ,por que aqui nadie es "el dueño de la pelota" .

saluditos celica 
l


----------



## Eduardo

celica dijo:


> Hola a todos, el hecho de enviar un video ha causado mucha polémica y no me explico el porqué.


Pusiste el video de un estafador (45800 euros el modelo de "300kW"). Que tipo de comentarios esperás?



> Tampoco como se mantienen en una postura cerrada y destructiva sin antes ni siquiera valorar otras propuestas. Ustedes tienen un punto partidista tan firme que atufa a fascismo.


Cuales serían las otras propuestas?  Decir "A mi me parece que sí funciona" 

Si el tema te interesa, antes de seguir revisando youtube o páginas tipo la de Jean-Louis Naudin que son tan "confiables" como la Astrología, leé un poco sobre la historia de la búsqueda del Movimiento Perpetuo.



> Como usted bién sabrá, el propósito de los foros no es otro que publicar y compartir ideas e información. Yo simplemente pretendía enviar un video de un motor magnético alias "perendev" ya que no he visto ninguno parecido por el foro, (como Bedini por citar a otro) y debatirlo y valorarlo con ustedes, pero ya veo que su interés no es compartir sino pelear y perder el tiempo.


Error, no te tomaste la molestia de buscar. 
Las "Fuentes de energías mágicas" se trataron varias veces.



> Seguramente esto es simplemente por culpa de la rivalidad de los Argentinos hacia Chilenos y viceversa.


Tus conclusiones son cada vez peores.



> Señores, recuerden que para que un foro sea realmente bueno, aparte de buén contenido y valores, debe primar el respeto, y aunque con muy buén contenido por parte de algunos usuarios, el respeto y la acojida en éste foro brillan por su ausencia.
> En resumen, creo que la libertad de expresión de este foro es deprimente...


Se respeta a las personas. A las ideas no hay por qué respetarlas, esas se discuten.



> "El progreso se crea con mentes abiertas, aunque injustamente los tradicionalistas cerrados disfruten de él"


Hay una gran diferencia entre "Mente Abierta" y "Mente Ingenua".

La primera se detiene a analizar conceptos nuevos y los acepta sólo si está realmente convencida de ellos. Esa es la que hará progresar.

La segunda es puramente emocional, se engancha con cualquier estupidez "bella" que le presenten. Esa solo sirve para consumir los productos que le indican subliminalmente.


----------



## German Volpe

creo que ahi esta el problema que menciona el frances. no me importa si me banean o me censuran el mensaje pero voy a hablar de una forma no muy educada.
creo que en gran parte tiene razon este señor... 
yo creo que el foro es mas que un foro, es un gran foro. sin dudas el mejor de electronica. pero bueno, hay que diferenciar entre foro y gente.
me parece que cuando uno habla algo (en especial si es "novato" , se podria decir y tiene pocos mensajes) que a los "sabios" no le cae bien, ya sea por no querer "justificar o por no dar la razon" , se llega a una etapa que todos lo "bardean" por decirlo de un modo y se va sumando gente al monton. creo que eso se debe a la mentalidad que tiene la mayoria, que este tipo la esta describiendo.
esto va tambien para los moderadores y la gente del foro. esa es mi humilde opinion como un pibe de 17 años. y cabe destacar que no porque la mayoria recrimine algo, no quiere decir que ustedes vayan a tener la "razon". y claro yo no me voy a sumar a eso!
yo a mi edad ya tengo bien definido mi pensamiento, ya sea politico , social HISTORICO, etc. que no lo voy a decir pero se diferencia del "monton" creo.
admito que todavia no me expreso como se debe pero voy a mejorar. y tambien se que falta mucho por describir, pero no me dan los tiempos.
nada mas queria dejar en claro mi opinion, y si alguien piensa igual no se quede callado. que tampoco es un juicio esto.
saludos


----------



## Nepper

voldemont, te la hago simple, yo tengo 22, no mas de 200 mensajes...
novato total... ahora, ¿cómo se comportó el foro frente a mi estupidez? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/funciona-fisicamente-zener-26054/

otra cosa muy distinta es el famoso que se mete a querer hacer un amplificador de 1Kw porque tiene una fiesta el sábado...


----------



## Tacatomon

Nepper dijo:


> otra cosa muy distinta es el famoso que se mete a querer hacer un amplificador de 1Kw porque tiene una fiesta el sábado...



Epa!!! Ahí hablan de mi firma!!!!   

saludos!!!!


----------



## Cacho

Nepper dijo:


> no sabía que los europeos llamaban así al español!!! me resulta extraño... pero interesante...


¿Y de dónde era Cervantes, el Manco de Lepanto?
Precisamente fue en Europa donde nació eso de "la lengua de Cervantes".

@Voldemot
El asunto no es el aceptar o no una idea distinta, novedosa o que geenre algo de controversia. Simplemente fijate que estos motores mágicos van en contra de cuanta ley física puedas imaginar. Eso es lo que le dijeron a Celica, a lo que retrucó con una cuestión de que desmultiplicando la salida del motor... A eso le dijeron que con no ganamos nada, porque la potencia sigue siendo la misma (y será cercana a 0, cabe agregar, a menos que sea un motor con imanes MUY potentes).
Y de ahí en más salió el tema de que agresión o no agresión, que mentes cerradas y abiertas, que si Chile o Argentina... Todo lo que no es netamente físico es simplemente adorno y confusión en la discusión del motor mágico.

Separá la paja del trigo al leer, escuchar estar inmerso en una discusión. Argumentos como que los argentinos y los chilenos no nos llevamos bien pueden ser ciertos o falsos (en mi opinión, es esto último), pero no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con si el motor Bedini funciona o no. Tampoco tiene nada que ver si la idea es novedosa o no con el hecho de que pueda ser cierta.

Si yo afirmo que inventé la piedra que se cae para arriba y que lleno las bodegas de un avión con esas piedras... Después filmo un avión que despega y... ¡Mi invento es real y útil!.
Si el avión vuela, el invento funciona. 

Cualquiera me va a decir que esa piedra que inventé viola la Ley de Gravedad, es más que obvio, y nadie me lo va a creer. Estos estafadores de los motores Bedini y el Mendeleiev (no me acuerdo cómo se llamaba el motor ese) violan las leyes de la Termodinámica. Aprovechan que no son tan conocidas y fáciles de comprobar como la de gravedad y... Voilá. Tenemos una mentira verosímil. Haya o no haya enfrentamiento entre Chile y Argentina, seas de mente abierta o no.

Saludos


----------

